
3D food printing that allows u to DIY your dessert - huanyige
https://medium.com/p/8a8f0d722e91?source=linkShare-9c80f7b19ebc-1510417206
======
bradknowles
All desserts can be DIY. You just make them for yourself instead of someone
else.

